# Psalm 23: The Lord is my shepherd



## prodigal_son

Hi does anybody know the Latin translation of:

 "The Lord is my shepherd"

?

Thanks


----------



## Veledan

"Dominus pascit me" in the original Vulgate translation, but you have the wrong forum!

Vel


----------



## prodigal_son

thank       you


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

If you are looking for the official Latin translation, the portion you quoted has a different numbering in Vulgate Bible (Psalm 22).


			
				Psalmodia 22:1 said:
			
		

> canticum David Dominus pascit me nihil mihi deerit



By the way, welcome to the forums!


----------



## alexacohen

I'm not sure what you wanted; if a translation to Latin or to a Latin language.
But, here's the Latin version:

"Dominus pascit me, et nihil mihi deerit"


----------



## prodigal_son

hi, thanks.

Yes I am looking for the official translation.


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> I'm not sure what you wanted; if a translation to Latin or to a Latin language.
> But, here's the Latin version:
> 
> "Dominus pascit me, et nihil mihi deerit"


 
Alexa,

Me has hecho acordar!

"Dominus pastor meus" = El Señor es mi pastor

Nunca dejas de sorprenderme por tu extraordinaria capacidad intelectual, amiga mía!

MA,

Sólo por su maravilloso lenguaje, la King James Bible vale la pena de leer!

EM



			
				prodigal_son said:
			
		

> Hi does anybody know the Latin translation of:
> 
> "The Lord is my shepherd"
> 
> ?
> 
> Thanks


 
Prodigal son,

Look:

"*Dominus Pastor Meus*" (Salmos XXII y CXVI)"

No he hallado tu cita "Ille Dominus meus pastor"

Los mods se van a enfadar con nosotros! Tu consulta no corresponde a este foro.

Un saludo,

EM


----------



## river

See Psalm 23 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## prodigal_son

Hi

Sorry I don't speak Spanish so I'm not entirely sure what you mean?


----------



## alexacohen

prodigal_son said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry I don't speak Spanish so I'm not entirely sure what you mean?


 
Eva Maria means that she didn't find your phrase in Psalm 23, but in Psalm 22. 

She wrote in Spanish because you asked, first, in the Spanish-English forum.
So she assumed you could speak Spanish.

Ale


----------



## prodigal_son

Ok thanks.

No unfortunately I dont speak Spanish, just got the wrong forum!

So is it:

Dominus pastor meus

OR


Dominus pascit me

??Whats the difference??


----------



## anthodocheio

Lord gouerneth me
The Lord ruleth me 


Hi! 
I found those two diferent translations in Wikipedia following the link above.. 
Those are in accordance with the "Dominus pascit me" and with the original Greek text... "Κύριος ποιμένει με". 
Ποιμένω is a verb, I would say, the verb "to shepherd", as shepherd (the noun) is Ποιμήν.

I hope that helps..


----------



## alexacohen

prodigal_son said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> No unfortunately I dont speak Spanish, just got the wrong forum!
> 
> So is it:
> 
> Dominus pastor meus The Lord is my Shepherd
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> Dominus pascit me  The Lord shepherds me
> 
> ??Whats the difference??


 
To my eyes, none.


----------



## prodigal_son

WOW!!

Thank you so much.

THinking of getting it as a tattoo so need to be 101% sure


----------



## progial_son_2008

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know how to translate this into Latin please?

Its from the 23rd psalm

Thanks


----------



## Anne345

According to the Vulgate : _Dominus pascit me_


----------



## progial_son_2008

Hi

thanks

Whast the Vulgate?


----------



## Anne345

The Vulgate is an early Fifth Century version of the Bible in Latin, and largely the result of the labours of Jerome, who was commissioned by Pope Damasus I in 382 to make a revision of old Latin translations. 
(Wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulgate)


----------

